# Droid Mini Audio Quality Issues



## technicalbat (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi. Recently I've been having some problems with audio quality on my Droid Mini. One of the games I play has small bits of voice acting; some of the voices sound fine while others sound like something out of a cheap '90s flash game. Voices that used to sound fine are now messed up. I thought this was a problem with the app at first, but no one else was having this issue and I noticed another problem with a new app I've installed. It's a playlist-making app where you use links from YouTube and Soundcloud. The audio from Soundcloud links works fine, but the YouTube ones sound muddy. When I play things in the Youtube app I don't have this problem. My phone isn't rooted and I've uninstalled and reinstalled both apps more than once with no effect. This problem occurs when I use my headphones and when I use the phone's speakers. What should I do?


----------

